# Potatoes... and tomatoes



## David Baxter PhD (Sep 18, 2009)

Well, a girl potato and boy potato had eyes for each other. Finally they got married, and had a little sweet potato daughter who they called "Yam".

Of course, they wanted the best for Yam.

When it was time, they told her about the facts of life.

They warned her about going out and getting half-baked, so she wouldn't get accidentally mashed, and get a bad name for herself like 'Hot Potato' and end up with a bunch of Tater Tots.

Yam said not to worry, no spud would get her into the sack and make a rotten potato out of her!

But on the other hand she couldn't stay home and become a couch potato either.

She would get plenty of exercise so as not to be skinny like her shoestring cousins.

When she went off to Europe, Mr. and Mrs. Potato told Yam to watch out for the hard-boiled guys from Ireland and the greasy guys from France called the French Fries. And when she went out to Western Canada to watch out for the Indians so she wouldn't get scalloped.

Yam said she would stay on the straight and narrow and wouldn't associate with those high class Yukon Golds, or the ones from the other side of the tracks who advertise their trade on all the trucks that say, "Frito Lay".

Mr. And Mrs. Potato sent Yam to Idaho P.U. (Potato University) so that when she graduated she'd really be in the chips.

But in spite of all they did for her, one day Yam came home and announced she was going to marry Lloyd Robertson (Canadian news anchorman).

Lloyd Robertson!

Mr. and Mrs. Potato were very upset.

They told Yam she couldn't possibly marry Lloyd Robertson.

They vsaid he was....

Are you ready for this?


Are you sure?


*
*

OK! You were warned...

*
*
*
*

He was just a common tator.


----------



## Jazzey (Sep 18, 2009)

[SIGN]I love it [/SIGN]  (and I don't think that Lloyd Robertson is a 'common' tator, he's a classy 'tator').


----------



## Andy (Sep 18, 2009)

Another,lol yes another cheesy old joke that is similar:

There was a daddy tomato, a mommy tomato and a baby tomato.
They went on vacation in NYC and decided to walk around and see the sites.
As they were walking baby tomato started to look up and all around and fell behind his tomato parents.
Daddy and mommy tomato were talking away and finally noticed that baby tomato wasn't with them anymore!
In a panic daddy tomato ran back looking for baby tomato. Finally daddy tomato saw baby tomato taking his time which frustrated him.
Daddy tomato ran up to baby tomato stomped on him and said "Ketch-up!"

Har har-groan.:funny:


----------



## Jazzey (Sep 18, 2009)

:lol: STP.


----------



## Fiver (Sep 19, 2009)

David Baxter said:


> But in spite of all they did for her, one day Yam came home and announced she was going to marry Lloyd Robertson (Canadian news anchorman).



I guess I'm going to have to start watching CBC out of Windsor if I want to keep up with you guys.

:tapfingers:


----------

